# In search of a new hitch rack



## shwndh (Nov 20, 2004)

So, I have an old Softride Versa rack that I have loved over the years but it is now time to replace it. It still works but the plastic is cracked and I do t know if I can get the parts 3D printed or not.

I have a road bike and a trail bike. Wife has the same, so we would take no more than two bikes with us. 2.3" tire is what we are running right now. I do take my rack off my vehicle regularly so light weight is a major plus but not at the sacrifice of build quality.

I've narrowed it down to a top 3 but I keep finding negatives about all bike racks in general. My needs are a 

2" receiver, tray style, 
fairly light weight, 
holds the bike by wheels and not frame
$650 or less
I narrowed it down to

1Up SuperDuty double
Rocky Mount Spit Rail
Inno Tire Hold double
Each has pros and cons. The 1Up has the best build quality and design but they are unavailable at the moment. And, they're a little heavy at 47lbs. The Inno is a nice design but I don't like the 2"adapter they use and it's not as stable at others. I don't know much about the Rocky Mounts rack yet but I'm a little Leary about tha arm locking on the front tire design. Afraid it may interfere with brake lines or just not be as stable as locking in both wheels
Is there anything else I should have on my radar to replace one of these?


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I really like the ones with the front tire locking arm like the Rocky Mount has, easy to load and have never heard of a problem with them. The Rocky Mount is good but you might want to check out Kuat even though it isn't on your list, it's a super quality unit but accordingly pricey.

I know 1Up has a loyal following but I'm not all that impressed with them. Admittedly I haven't lived with one though.


----------



## shwndh (Nov 20, 2004)

J.B. Weld said:


> I really like the ones with the front tire locking arm like the Rocky Mount has, easy to load and have never heard of a problem with them. The Rocky Mount is good but you might want to check out Kuat even though it isn't on your list, it's a super quality unit but accordingly pricey.
> 
> I know 1Up has a loyal following but I'm not all that impressed with them. Admittedly I haven't lived with one though.


The Sherpa 2.0 was on my list because it had the best finish, lightest weight but my wheelbase exceeds capacity. I actually put my bike on it in REÍ and my back wheel was hanging way too far off for my liking. 46" and under wheelbase is best for that rack. And the NV is just too expensive for me at $850.


----------



## tk1971 (Aug 10, 2007)

My Saris Freedom Superclamp 2 weighs around 33 lbs but it is a 1.25" native hitch design and has an included adapter for 2" hitches. I don't think it's as stable as a native 2" rack. There are ratcheting hooks for both the front and rear wheels.


----------



## shakazulu12 (Jul 14, 2015)

Inventory is going to be the big issue. I didn't have the patience to wait for a 1up and bought a Saris MTR 2, which is basically a copycat with a few changes. Though my friend's 1up racks feel beefier, I'm not dissatisfied.


----------



## Koogs (Mar 25, 2016)

shwndh said:


> The Sherpa 2.0 was on my list because it had the best finish, lightest weight but my wheelbase exceeds capacity. I actually put my bike on it in REÍ and my back wheel was hanging way too far off for my liking. 46" and under wheelbase is best for that rack. And the NV is just too expensive for me at $850.


I 2nd that Kuat makes a quality product, although it weighs a ton. I'm a bit shocked by how the pricing has climbed, I have an NV 1.0 which I got on a great sale when they were moving to the 2.0, so I guess that contributes to my sticker shock. The 2" receiver is rock solid.

FWIW, the Kuat NV 2.0 Base is ONLY $750. I think the difference is the trail stand. Not sure what else.

If I were shopping again, the 1UP would be on my list.


----------



## ShakyDog (Oct 24, 2019)

Love my 1Up and would wait a month and a half again to get another one. I love that I can have my single rack on and if I need the second I can add it on really quick and easy.

Steve


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

My 1Up will be 9 years old in a month. 9 years much use and winter use where they salt the roads. I've had or still have Thule, Yakima and Saris. Saris is great service and value for what you spend. Otherwise the rule should be friends only let friends get 1Up. Especially if you use your rack a lot and in winter.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Just got my 2nd 1UP. My second choice was the Kuat NV 2.0 and I have owned one of those too. In fact that new Super Duty Double is sitting on my porch right now. I better go put it in the garage.


----------



## shwndh (Nov 20, 2004)

Flyer said:


> Just got my 2nd 1UP. My second choice was the Kuat NV 2.0 and I have owned one of those too. In fact that new Super Duty Double is sitting on my porch right now. I better go put it in the garage.


Lucky you. I just got on the waiting list for 1Up.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

It will take a few weeks. Not horribly long. That rack will last you a decade, easily. My first one is probably around 7 years old and still works perfectly.


----------



## DeeCount (Oct 3, 2020)

Here's a site claiming Kuat's in stock with 15% off coupons and free shipping👍


Your Search Results - Stoorz.com LLC


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

I have a 1Up Super Duty and LOVE IT! Ive had thule and yakima products before - lots of plastic. 1Up is solid!!! Order now..its worth the wait.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

tk1971 said:


> My Saris Freedom Superclamp 2 weighs around 33 lbs but it is a 1.25" native hitch design and has an included adapter for 2" hitches. I don't think it's as stable as a native 2" rack. There are ratcheting hooks for both the front and rear wheels.
> 
> View attachment 1937234


That's what I'm using. Found mine on Craigslist for $200. Only thing with the Superclamp is that if you have a long bike...it might not work that well.


----------



## SoDakSooner (Nov 23, 2005)

If you are worried about weight, get the 1up quick rack and an add on. You can kind of piece it together. I run the single most of the time now. but add the 2nd pc for my wife's bike when she rides. I also have the cargo carrier so I can throw a cooler on the back. even though it is set up for 1.25" it has the adaptor for 2" and is pretty solid even with the small mount. I couldn't find a 2" receiver for the BMW. I looked for a KUAT when I got mine and they were actually harder to find at the time than the 1up.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Well I guess those 1up's must be alright, too bad they look like they're built with spare parts in someone's shed. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder though so that's just my opinion.

I wouldn't think getting 10 or more years out of any decent hitch rack should be any big deal.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

A friend has one of these Velocirax. It's super dope.









VelociRAX 3X


VelociRAX 3X Includes: 15" Spacing between bikes Hitch mounted vertical bike rack holding up to 3 bikes Hinge assist dampers for fully loaded hinging Garage mounting kit Integrated anti-rattle locking mechanism VelociRAX tire straps 1/2 inch keyed hitch lock All needed hardware...




www.velocirax.com


----------



## bjcccat (Jul 28, 2009)

Tarsus 2-Bike Bike Rack for 1.25", Class I and Class II Hitch


Raxter Tarsus 2 bike hitch mount rack is manufactured from cold rolled steel layered with gloss black paint. This bike rack fits Class I and Class II trailer hitch. Bike rack fits mountain bikes, road bikes, kids bikes, BMX and E-Bikes with tires less than 3" wide.




raxterracks.com





American made, lightweight, simple and effective design.

15+ year independent company.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

This. It's very light weight for a hitch rack and stable. I would still be using it if I hadn't been rear ended a year ago. Have a 4 bike Kuat NV which weighs about a hundred pounds, but I rarely remove the rack and it's solid. Love it, but the Dr. Tray is my next favorite, although you can only max it out for 3 trays. If you only need 2 trays, I would highly recommend it. Like I said, if you're looking for a strong, relativley light weight rack, this has that.









Amazon.com : YAKIMA, Dr.Tray Hitch Mount Tray Bike Rack, 2 Bike Capacity : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : YAKIMA, Dr.Tray Hitch Mount Tray Bike Rack, 2 Bike Capacity : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com


----------



## GeePhroh (Jan 13, 2004)

J.B. Weld said:


> Well I guess those 1up's must be alright, too bad they look like they're built with spare parts in someone's shed.


That's actually a major selling point. It's a modular system, and every single part is replaceable. Great for someone like me who just got their rack backed into by some idiot at the trailhead.



J.B. Weld said:


> I wouldn't think getting 10 or more years out of any decent hitch rack should be any big deal.


Definitely agree with that! My original Sportworks lasted that long -- still the best rack I've ever owned, even with its quirks.


----------



## REZEN (Aug 7, 2020)

Personally I have found 1-up to still be quick to order and ship with the pandemic. I have ordered a Single Super Duty in Jan, got it in Feb. From there I ordered 2 more add-ons, then a roof rack, and now I am shuttling even more, so am selling the Single Super duty. My super duty double was ordered last month, coming tomorrow with a roof mount. Now I can hold 5 bikes... This to say the wait list for the 1-up for me has been relatively short. 

I went with the 1-up Super/heavy duty over the others as it is the most compact compared to the other premium quick rack, QuickR and Kuat.


----------



## frana (Jan 5, 2008)

Went with the 1up about 4 yrs ago, later added the 2nd rack. It's bullet proof, solid, relatively light. So what if it looks like an erector set. Don't let your image get in the way of the best rack out there! Worth the price and if you can find a used one jump on it!


----------



## bunnyhiphopper (Nov 12, 2005)

nothing in stock, get on the waiting list


----------



## dsciulli19 (Apr 14, 2014)

I would suggest 1up as a first choice, but I personally have a Yakima "Holdup" rack with 2 trays. Expandable to 4 should the need arise, and I think they're pretty decent for the price. I was lucky enough to find mine lightly used before the pandemic recreational gear crunch, but either way it beats the $600+ other brands are charging.

In Stock at E-Trailer


https://www.etrailer.com/Hitch-Bike-Racks/Yakima/Y02443.html



-DS


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

shwndh said:


> I narrowed it down to
> 
> 1Up SuperDuty double
> Rocky Mount Spit Rail
> Inno Tire Hold double


Another vote for 1up. The only thing I would consider is getting the Heavy Duty versus the Super Duty, unless your bikes weigh more than 50 pounds each. Save a few bucks. The racks are identical, except for the trays.

In any case, 1up is well worth the wait. It's the last rack you'll need to buy.


----------



## mrpizza (Jun 2, 2013)

This is a timely thread. I am looking at this myself. Want to get a 1up heavy duty 3 bike setup. I am using an ORIGINAL sportworks which still works flawlessly, but the arms don't work with 29" wheels. I have been using a ratchet strap for my friends bikes. I am still riding a 26er.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

REZEN said:


> Personally I have found 1-up to still be quick to order and ship with the pandemic. I have ordered a Single Super Duty in Jan, got it in Feb. From there I ordered 2 more add-ons, then a roof rack, and now I am shuttling even more, so am selling the Single Super duty. My super duty double was ordered last month, coming tomorrow with a roof mount. Now I can hold 5 bikes... This to say the wait list for the 1-up for me has been relatively short.
> 
> I went with the 1-up Super/heavy duty over the others as it is the most compact compared to the other premium quick rack, QuickR and Kuat.


I wonder if you're getting bumped to the front of the line for being a repeat customer?


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

In case anyone reading is thinking about buying a single tray 1up plus single add-on, there are barrel locks available separately to secure the two sections together. Otherwise, someone who possesses the 1up hex wrench could easily take the add-on and whatever bike is on it.

Be aware that you can only fit one barrel lock in between the main rack and the add-on. There isn't enough clearance for two locks so don't do like I did and purchase two locks unless you want an extra.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

I have the Saris Superclamp EX 2 bike rack. Very stable front to back, but it rocks side to side a bit. That doesn't bother me, but I've seen complaints on that, and if you tighten the bolt enough to reduce that wobble, the tilt function won't work. That's likely to be a deal breaker for some. It's a 1.25" with a 2" adapter (I have a 2" on the car) and there is no wobble at all, at the adapter/hitch/rack interface.
In either position, without bikes on it, it doesn't interfere with raising the hatch on an Outback. It has a good locking mechanism to hold it on the car and to lock the bikes on. It's pretty light and stands up if you take it off the car. Not a problem in Utah, but you can see the license plate with it on. It sticks out 26" from the bumper, down and 18" up.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 9, 2011)

1Up seems to have gotten in the game at just the right time, and with covid, they maybe benefitted from so many folks biking more, or getting into riding bikes. Where I'm at, they seem to be a statement almost as much as a fancy, or rare, bike. Never thought I'd see people putting beer can cooler stickers on their cars ...nor putting bike rack stickers on there. Oh well

Hard to believe the price for some of these! Phew, halfway to a darn nice used bike for a rack!


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

nayr497 said:


> 1Up seems to have gotten in the game at just the right time, and with covid, they maybe benefitted from so many folks biking more, or getting into riding bikes. Where I'm at, they seem to be a statement almost as much as a fancy, or rare, bike. Never thought I'd see people putting beer can cooler stickers on their cars ...nor putting bike rack stickers on there. Oh well
> 
> Hard to believe the price for some of these! Phew, halfway to a darn nice used bike for a rack!


I bought mine in 2012. It was smart of them to anticipate the pandemic by so many years.


----------



## shwndh (Nov 20, 2004)

MSU Alum said:


> I have the Saris Superclamp EX 2 bike rack. Very stable front to back, but it rocks side to side a bit. That doesn't bother me, but I've seen complaints on that, and if you tighten the bolt enough to reduce that wobble, the tilt function won't work. That's likely to be a deal breaker for some. It's a 1.25" with a 2" adapter (I have a 2" on the car) and there is no wobble at all, at the adapter/hitch/rack interface.
> In either position, without bikes on it, it doesn't interfere with raising the hatch on an Outback. It has a good locking mechanism to hold it on the car and to lock the bikes on. It's pretty light and stands up if you take it off the car. Not a problem in Utah, but you can see the license plate with it on. It sticks out 26" from the bumper, down and 18" up.


I'm in REÍ right now and that one bolt in that tilt section is a deal breaker for me as well as a 1.25" option only. Otherwise, I love how stable and simply it locks in the bike.


----------



## shwndh (Nov 20, 2004)

I'm in REÍ right now and I still love the light weight of the Sherpa 2.0 Beautiful rack! I just don't like how the rear wheel is hanging off this thing and it's not adjustable. Other than that, the Thule T2 Classic seems to be the most rock solid rack they have in my price point but also very heavy at 55lbs.

If I could work something out wher I could move the stop of the front wheel a little further forward, I would buy this rack and be happy. Has a 2" option, feels rock solid!


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I do not like how that tire hangs off the base bar, at all. Anyway, I just installed my Super Duty double on the Jeep. It is so smooth and easy. It is a strong tank of a rack though quite light, and sits so close to the vehicle. That helps with the room in the garage. Now both the vehicles have the 1UP rack so no swapping back and forth. That was becoming annoying. With this Super Duty...it is one of the few racks rated for RV/travel-trailer usage. My plan is to eventually get something again, so I'll use this on the back of that.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

shwndh said:


> I'm in REÍ right now and that one bolt in that tilt section is a deal breaker for me as well as a 1.25" option only. Otherwise, I love how stable and simply it locks in the bike.


I had the Thule T2 XTR Pro on my other care, with a 1.25". It has a friction device that secures the hitch to the car and a spring loaded metal rod that goes into the hole in the hitch. I found the rod out of position and the rack "backed off" a couple of times. I wasn't too thrilled with the security. I ended up duct taping the rod into position and checked the torque on the knob fairly frequently.
The connection and security between the Saris (with a 2" adaptor) and the car hitch is rock solid. If they would just fix the wobble due to the tilt function, it would be perfect.
I just tighten it down and leave it in the down position. Even raised, My Thule stuck out 20" and way more, down. With this, I can easily pull into the garage with 2 bikes on the back and close the garage door.
Another consideration could be the "departure angle" on your car with a rack on. Some are definitely better than others.


----------



## pgm83 (Oct 13, 2014)

As respectfully as possible, just about any 2 bike hitch rack will work for what you're talking about. There's not really any special considerations. Kuat, Saris, and Thule also make great 2 bike hitch racks. If weight is a concern, it's hard to beat the Yakima Dr. Tray. 

I think the 1 Up racks are overpriced for what they are and some of the people in my riding circles with them have constant jamming issues with the ratchet. However, the newer 1 Up Equip-D uses a different ratchet system that seems to be better.


----------



## groundpounder17 (Oct 19, 2020)

pgm83 said:


> As respectfully as possible, just about any 2 bike hitch rack will work for what you're talking about. There's not really any special considerations. Kuat, Saris, and Thule also make great 2 bike hitch racks. If weight is a concern, it's hard to beat the Yakima Dr. Tray.
> 
> I think the 1 Up racks are overpriced for what they are and some of the people in my riding circles with them have constant jamming issues with the ratchet. However, the newer 1 Up Equip-D uses a different ratchet system that seems to be better.


I was looking at their website recently and noticed the Equip-D Double which I was comparing to the Super Duty Double and I couldn't see what the major improvement was for the price increase. Actually, iirc, the super duty double even has a higher weight capacity. I did see the Equip-D would be better for bikes with tires >3.1" wide, but they even make spacers for the super duty for that too. What is the main differences between the two?


----------



## pgm83 (Oct 13, 2014)

All I remember was an upgraded ratchet, a new pull handle and better clearance for wide tires without buying the overpriced spacer kits. I'm not big on 1 Up, so I didn't pay too much attention.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Pretty much all my friends now use 1UP...zero issues with jamming or anything. You can't actually jam it though once a year, I do clean the pivot points all over. They sold their Thules and NVs after a few years. One still has a Sherpa but it can only really handle his smaller bike safety. The Wheelbase is limiting. Kuat is now pricier and not even made here, which is a nice profit margin for them. Thule is also not made here. The base NV is $750 now...arbitrary $100 jump after the last arbitrary $100 and $50 price jump. Not horrible racks or anything but 1UP certainly seems to have a leg up. My T2 started to rust and steel just will at the welds especially...just need one little tiny scratch. The interesting thing is that I pretty much had one of the first 1Ups here in the Denver area. Now it seems like 30%-40% have them. I like that they have not increased the prices by $250 just because they have a waiting list.


----------



## SpokaneTim (Jan 2, 2004)

Recently picked up a 1Up Equip D single w/ single tray add-on. Well worth the short wait. So far no complaints. Love how I can fit it nearly flush with my rear bumper.


----------



## frana (Jan 5, 2008)

shwndh said:


> I'm in REÍ right now and I still love the light weight of the Sherpa 2.0 Beautiful rack! I just don't like how the rear wheel is hanging off this thing and it's not adjustable. Other than that, the Thule T2 Classic seems to be the most rock solid rack they have in my price point but also very heavy at 55lbs.
> 
> If I could work something out wher I could move the stop of the front wheel a little further forward, I would buy this rack and be happy. Has a 2" option, feels rock solid!
> View attachment 1937325
> View attachment 1937326


The 1UP is worth the extra money. If you ride regularly , its one of those things where you'll be glad you spent a little extra. Over the course of several yrs, if not more, the price difference becomes minimal. That tire overhang looks worrisome to me. My 2 cents. My double rack allows moving the bikes forward or back some to allow better fitting due to seats or handlebars.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

frana said:


> The 1UP is worth the extra money.


The Kuat Sherpa costs the same as the 1up.

I agree that the wheel overhang is no good and I wouldn't buy that Kuat model because of that. The NV would work great though and imo it's quality is top notch, unfortunately so is the price.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

shwndh said:


> I'm in REÍ right now and I still love the light weight of the Sherpa 2.0 Beautiful rack! I just don't like how the rear wheel is hanging off this thing and it's not adjustable. Other than that, the Thule T2 Classic seems to be the most rock solid rack they have in my price point but also very heavy at 55lbs.
> 
> If I could work something out wher I could move the stop of the front wheel a little further forward, I would buy this rack and be happy. Has a 2" option, feels rock solid!
> View attachment 1937325
> View attachment 1937326


Don't do it. It's made for short wheelbase, lightweight bikes. Here's my rack fail. The extender arm retention mechanism (plastic) broke and let the bike tip backwards off the tray:


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

over the last 3+ decades I have used several Yamima and Thule racks. They all failed and died for various reasons like, seized threads, crusty plastic braking, rusty bars and parts (the worst!!). The new stuff looks to be the same design, lots of plastic etc. There is a thread on here from someone that got into trouble with their Thule nd they refused to warranty it. Another person commented that when they complained about rust they were told to take the rack off in adverse weather/winter. which is ridiculous and many people ride in winter.

I have used my 1Up for about 2 months now and the design and function is well above the rest. If you have a garage - buy the rack stash - SO NICE


----------



## JK-47 (Apr 22, 2021)

fredcook said:


> Another vote for 1up. The only thing I would consider is getting the Heavy Duty versus the Super Duty, unless your bikes weigh more than 50 pounds each. Save a few bucks. The racks are identical, except for the trays.
> 
> In any case, 1up is well worth the wait. It's the last rack you'll need to buy.


The trays are the same. There is a small flat aluminum piece underneath that you can buy separately and add if you so desire.


----------



## JK-47 (Apr 22, 2021)

Nat said:


> Don't do it. It's made for short wheelbase, lightweight bikes. Here's my rack fail. The extender arm retention mechanism (plastic) broke and let the bike tip backwards off the tray:
> 
> View attachment 1937468


Yup, my transfer V2 had the same issue. The plastic arm mechanism started to fail within weeks of purchase.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

JK-47 said:


> The trays are the same. There is a small flat aluminum piece underneath that you can buy separately and add if you so desire.


Good observation. And even better!


----------



## JK-47 (Apr 22, 2021)

fredcook said:


> Good observation. And even better!


Not really, I just asked 1up.


----------



## shwndh (Nov 20, 2004)

Still comparing racks and the 1Up is still #1 on my list, but not available. So, I've been looking for good alternatives and found some interesting information. Many racks were eliminated because the wheelbase was too short, stability issues, or fitment issues on my vehicle. I'm considering the following because I had access to physically try them out with my bike and vehicle.

*1Up HD Double*
I was able to actually mount the HD to my hitch and put my bike on it. Bike locks in very well. Very good clearance from accidental scraping. Bikes are high enough to clear the exhaust. You already know, it's a great rack. These are just considerations for my particular application and needs. Issues I have with this rack is the 2" stinger is only secured to the hitch with the anti-rattle ball and security hex wrench. I guess there's an alternate way to secure it from accidentally getting loose and falling off, but no native way to do that with my hitch. The sweet spot on my hitch will not allow the OEM pin lock to go through the hitch and the tongue. So, that's a bit of an issue for me. But I love how the rack folds up really small for storage. Only real negative is that it's not available right now.









*Kuat NV 2.0 Base*
I love how solid this rack is. The tilting mechanism is solid and the lever is very well thought out. The anti-wobble feature is easily accessed and you can still use a hitch pin lock to secure it. I put my bike on it in the store and it fits very securely - with the rear will squarely under the support beam, not hanging off the rack like the Sherpa. The only thing I don't really like about this rack is the ratchet system is ALL plastic. I mean, the ratchet tracks and the spring loaded cam is all plastic on plastic. At least the Thule T2 is metal on metal. You can buy new tracks for $10 a set though. But I would have more confidence in metal ratchets holding down my bike. Another potential issue is the main bar coming out of the hitch is like 18" long and there is no bash guard to protect the knob or hitch from scraping the ground. My hitch is only 10" off the ground. It's very likely to damaged a $750 rack! It may or may not be a concern since I don't off-road.










*Thule T2 Classic or Pro*
I like the build quality of the Thule racks. They're solid and seem to last a long time. They're readily available in my area at a decent price, parts are easy to get, and the rack is easy to maintain. The ratchet system is metal on metal, the trays are adjustable front to back as well as side to side (on the Classic), and long wheelbases fit fine. What I don't like about them is that they are big and bulky. Hard to store/stand up straight and move around. This is not the rack to move on and off the vehicle on the regular, and this is what I'd be doing with it. So, while it's a sold rack, I think the reality of living with it would be more difficult than expected. The Kuat weighs the same but it's more compact.










So, I'm currently looking on a deal for a Kuat NV 2.0 Base as an alternative unless I get that email invitation to purchase the 1Up HD Double soon. They're both above my budget but I don't like paying hard earned money for junk - new or used. I thought this info would be good to share for someone currently shopping for a new rack.


----------



## JK-47 (Apr 22, 2021)

shwndh said:


> I was able to actually mount the HD to my hitch and put my bike on it. Bike locks in very well. Very good clearance from accidental scraping. Bikes are high enough to clear the exhaust. You already know, it's a great rack. These are just considerations for my particular application and needs. Issues I have with this rack is the 2" tongue is only secured to the hitch with the anti-rattle ball and security hex wrench. I guess there's an alternate way to secure it from accidentally getting loose and falling off, but no native way to do that with my hitch. The sweet spot on my hitch will not allow the OEM pin lock to go through the hitch and the tongue. So, that's a bit of an issue for me. But I love how the rack folds up really small for storage. Only real negative is that it's not available right now.


The locking hitch pin is kind of wimpy so I decided to beef up the security of someone stealing the rack itself.


















I leave the U-lock on the hitch and rack at all times, it's around the rack and through the hitch chain eyes. Yeah, I know either the eye or lock itself could be ground through in roughly 5 seconds, so it more of a deterant to the casual thief. In the picture I have a noose type chain around the bike frame while a ran into the grocery store.


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

I like it! gonna go look and see if I can do that!


----------



## JK-47 (Apr 22, 2021)

hdave said:


> I like it! gonna go look and see if I can do that!


Originally I saw another 1up rack user at REI a few weeks ago with this setup. They did have a longer u-lock to make it work with there car though, and it's a great idea IMO.


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

JK-47 said:


> Originally I saw another 1up rack user at REI a few weeks ago with this setup. They did have a longer u-lock to make it work with there car though, and it's a great idea IMO.


I just looked, on my Toyota the pin is right over the hitch loops... I did a quick search for hitch pin locks - some look beefy enough but nearly all have a good amount of bad reviews for seized locks. Th only U lock I have is huge...need to keep shopping.


----------



## JK-47 (Apr 22, 2021)

hdave said:


> I just looked, on my Toyota the pin is right over the hitch loops... I did a quick search for hitch pin locks - some look beefy enough but nearly all have a good amount of bad reviews for seized locks. Th only U lock I have is huge...need to keep shopping.


The problem with most hitch pin locks are that they are too thick to be used with the 1up. The 1up slot is smaller than a typical hitch pin...


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

JK-47 said:


> The probalem with most hitch pin locks are that they are too thick to be used with the 1up. The 1up slot is smaller than a typical hitch pin...


Aha! Good To know


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

I just bought a RockyMounts Monorail this past spring and love it. My riding buddy swears by his 1Up and while it's a nice rack I much prefer my Monorail - seems faster to mount/unmount the rack to the vehicle and bikes to the rack; it's also much easier to raise/lower vs his 1Up. Another riding friend has the Kuat which is nice as well and I do like that workstand feature of his. Still, if I had it to do all over again I'd buy the RM again without hesitation.


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

The 1up does look like something you did yourself in the garage with a hacksaw, but it's a good design. Very compact and no plastics. I have seen wear on the ratchet, but due to the nature of this design everything is easy to replace, and they last.

It comes with one HUGE downside: It gets stolen. Two of my friends had them stolen. And a few other attempts that ended in broken locks but failed. How big of a deal it is depends on where you ride and where you park. But for me it's a big consideration when I am shopping for my next rack.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

While I agree that the 1up has a very industrial look to it, especially in silver (which is what I have), overall it looks very clean due to not having the arm that clamps down on the bike. Most racks just look like a busy mess on the back of the vehicle when folded up.


----------



## mtnbiker64 (Nov 17, 2004)

TheBaldBlur said:


> I just bought a RockyMounts Monorail this past spring and love it. My riding buddy swears by his 1Up and while it's a nice rack I much prefer my Monorail - seems faster to mount/unmount the rack to the vehicle and bikes to the rack; it's also much easier to raise/lower vs his 1Up. Another riding friend has the Kuat which is nice as well and I do like that workstand feature of his. Still, if I had it to do all over again I'd buy the RM again without hesitation.


I bought a Monorail about 2 years ago and have had no issues. The ex gf also bought 1 and loves it. Cheaper and lighter than Thule, Kuat and several others. And it fits tires up to 5" I believe.


----------



## Neseth (Nov 4, 2009)

I love my Kuat NV, has served me well for several years with zero problems. Customer service is above and beyond excellent with Kuat. Even after several years of ownership, I bought a 2 bike add-on and inquired about the lock compatibility. I wanted all the locks to match so I would only have to carry 1 key. Well, they offered to send me 2 locks kits(comes with end plates, cables and locks) as well as a new hitch pin and lock for the hitch pin. All for FREE.


----------



## frana (Jan 5, 2008)

CrozCountry said:


> The 1up does look like something you did yourself in the garage with a hacksaw, but it's a good design. Very compact and no plastics. I have seen wear on the ratchet, but due to the nature of this design everything is easy to replace, and they last.
> 
> It comes with one HUGE downside: It gets stolen. Two of my friends had them stolen. And a few other attempts that ended in broken locks but failed. How big of a deal it is depends on where you ride and where you park. But for me it's a big consideration when I am shopping for my next rack.


This is the first I've heard of the rack being stolen. Curious how it was stolen, broken, cut????


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

CrozCountry said:


> The 1up does look like something you did yourself in the garage with a hacksaw, but it's a good design. Very compact and no plastics. I have seen wear on the ratchet, but due to the nature of this design everything is easy to replace, and they last.
> 
> It comes with one HUGE downside: It gets stolen. Two of my friends had them stolen. And a few other attempts that ended in broken locks but failed. How big of a deal it is depends on where you ride and where you park. But for me it's a big consideration when I am shopping for my next rack.





frana said:


> This is the first I've heard of the rack being stolen. Curious how it was stolen, broken, cut????


_Any _rack can be stolen.


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

frana said:


> This is the first I've heard of the rack being stolen. Curious how it was stolen, broken, cut????


really easy if it not locked to the car with something, but even then...we ride off and the car is there with a rack for the taking. i read a thread that some douche in CO was running around stealing 1Ups because he had the wrench and then sold them - I think he eventually got caught but not 100% on that. it like stealing a bike, just heavier. deterrents help, but with enough time anything can be stolen.


----------



## shwndh (Nov 20, 2004)

1Up.usa does not have a single item on their website available. I added myself to the quick rack single with add-on to open up more options. I don't think I'll get a rack by the end of the summer.


----------



## motard5 (Apr 9, 2007)

@shwndh

The RockyMounts MonoRail 2" at 20% off (~$380) is tough to beat. I bought it as a second rack on recommendation. It's light for a double tray at 39lbs, yet probably one of the sturdiest feeling. I like it uses a simple bolt through pin versus an expanding wedge style. The tool-less knob designs always seem to wobble. Another positive is it folds up very close to the rear hatch, creating a slimmer profile than other racks like the Inno, which stick way out.

RockyMounts will be coming out with a ratcheting arch 1up style rack. If they could price it at $500, they could really take some market share considering most are around $700-800.


----------



## Neseth (Nov 4, 2009)

motard5 said:


> @shwndh
> 
> I like it uses a simple bolt through pin versus an expanding wedge style. The tool-less knob designs always seem to wobble.


I'm not a fan of the screw in anti rattle pin design. I had that on my old rack and didn't like having to get down and ratchet that into place with my socket wrench. My Kuat NV doesn't wobble, it holds very tight. In fact, I back my car into the garage and install my rack with just the anti wobble so I can use the traildoc to work on my bikes.


----------



## motard5 (Apr 9, 2007)

Glad to hear it. The Kuat work stand is brilliant for sure, especially in parking lots. Regarding stability, I’ve been impressed with the Monorail’s simple design. You can even see the movement difference in Rack Attack videos when he shakes the racks. I think an actual thu-bolt torqued down with a wrench is superior for stability to the complicated hand tightened designs. Also with designs like the Thule and 1up, do you fully trust it without a complete thru pin? I remember issues with 1ups sliding out!

I also thought the tool less designs would be quicker, but I’ve found the opposite. I simply grab a ratcheting wrench from my cargo tray, torque down the pin, and lock it. Done in ~ 20 seconds. In the Kuat designs, you still have to place a pin through, lock it, adjust the rack so there is some tension, then manually crank down the knob, then lock that again.

Anyways, just some observations I’ve noticed between the designs.


----------



## Koogs (Mar 25, 2016)

motard5 said:


> Glad to hear it. The Kuat work stand is brilliant for sure, especially in parking lots. Regarding stability, I've been impressed with the Monorail's simple design. You can even see the movement difference in Rack Attack videos when he shakes the racks. I think an actual thu-bolt torqued down with a wrench is superior for stability to the complicated hand tightened designs. Also with designs like the Thule and 1up, do you fully trust it without a complete thru pin? I remember issues with 1ups sliding out!
> 
> I also thought the tool less designs would be quicker, but I've found the opposite. I simply grab a ratcheting wrench from my cargo tray, torque down the pin, and lock it. Done in ~ 20 seconds. In the Kuat designs, you still have to place a pin through, lock it, adjust the rack so there is some tension, then manually crank down the knob, then lock that again.
> 
> Anyways, just some observations I've noticed between the designs.


To each his own on that. I have the Kuat, just put in lock the pin and crank the knob. I don't have a racheting pin, just a lock.

The workstand is cool... I've used it maybe once. I don't keep it on the rack since its so easy to remove that I could see it walking... and being minimalist I stopped carrying it in the back of my car... so it gathers dust. I should probably put it back in my car.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

motard5 said:


> Also with designs like the Thule and 1up, do you fully trust it without a complete thru pin?


Aw, hell no! The original 1up design came with a cheap velcro strap as the secondary retention device, lol. I use a u-lock instead.


----------



## Neseth (Nov 4, 2009)

Koogs said:


> To each his own on that. I have the Kuat, just put in lock the pin and crank the knob. I don't have a racheting pin, just a lock.
> 
> The workstand is cool... I've used it maybe once. I don't keep it on the rack since its so easy to remove that I could see it walking... and being minimalist I stopped carrying it in the back of my car... so it gathers dust. I should probably put it back in my car.


I don't drive around with it attached either. So easy for someone to steal the traildoc. I put inside my trunk instead, along with my pump. If I need it, it only takes 2 seconds to put in since it's all just clamps.

Instead I use it in my garage all the time with it attached to the car. I can also see alot of apartment dwellers or people without garages using it as well.


----------



## DeeCount (Oct 3, 2020)

I removed the Kuat stand right away. Such a silly design with no locking mechanism. Someone can just walk up in a parking lot and remove it without tools. I bought the base stand for it and now I have a decent low cost bike stand for indoor use 👍


----------



## shwndh (Nov 20, 2004)

Well I finally got my invitation to order a 1Up. Went back and forth between the Quickrack and the Heavy Duty. I think I'm going to go for the 2" Heavy Duty. Aluminum does have a fatigue life and the HD seems much beefier and the price is fair for it's quality. 

I've literally researched every high end tray style rack on the market and this is the best choice. I just don't like those racks that hold your front wheel only. If those plastic ratchets jump teeth or you get a slow leak in your front tire - your bike could come off the rack. There should be NO way for your bike to fall off with a good design. Having the redundancy of both wheels being held down is the best way to secure the bike, IMO. The similar styled Thule Helium and the Saris MTR are both more expensive than this rack and I don't think they're any better. The Inno Tire Hold 2 is well priced, but no info on replacement parts, it uses a cheesy 2" adapter, and I don't like the wobble from the tilt base, (which is covered so you can't really see how it's designed in pictures). So this is not a bandwagon purchase because everyone else is saying its so great. I did my homework and I just can't see a better deal when you get into the $500 territory for a bike rack. No plastic, no rust, reasonable weight, easy to mount, easy to use, folds up, standard bolts, good after sales support, great reputation, fair price. The only thing that seems better is the QuickR Rack Mach2 but at almost double the price....I'll go with the 1Up. Hope this helps someone else. Will post pics when received.


----------



## corwin1968 (Oct 8, 2011)

I just got my black 1-up today. I wouldn't buy a rack that doesn't have the ability to lock it to the hitch via a pin, so I bought the 2" super duty. I was surprised at the beefiness of it and it feels like it weighs way more than the 28 pounds reported on the website. Not a big deal, just unexpected.

Back when I got on the waiting list, I checked with U-Haul for hitch mounting and their website said people could make an appt or just drop in. When I was able to order my 1-UP, I went to U-Haul's website to schedule a hitch installation and can't get in until 09/10/2021!! So I have this nice rack just sitting in my office, unable to be used for over a month! Bad planning on my part.


----------



## shwndh (Nov 20, 2004)

So, I finally got my rack this Sunday. it came way earlier than they said it would, so I'm super happy! Originally, I ordered the double heavy duty, but changed my mind the next day and changed it to the super duty single. I'm so happy I did the switch too. It takes like 1 min 30 sec to install and the same to put it away. I ride 90% of the time solo, so the add on just stays in the box next to my wife's bikes. It does have a Hefty [email protected] as corwin1968 mentioned above, but it is still much lighter than the 46 lbs double I wanted. This setup works very well for me because I can install and remove very quickly. Folding up the single and throwing it in the back of the truck is so nice! And the add-on only takes a minute to install as well. Total weight is about 47lbs with both trays and the double would have been 46lbs. $50 difference from original configuration. Well worth it for the convenience of a modular system. Thanx to everyone for the feed back.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I'll second the 1Up racks, had one for ten years, used it on multiple vehicles, spent years out in the Tennessee rain, sold it to my brother (he won't sell it back!) and bought a series of hanging racks (Recon, Velorax), now I'm back on the list for a two bike Super Duty. Nothing else is equal in durability and function.


----------



## rton20s (Aug 27, 2010)

Nurse Ben said:


> I'll second the 1Up racks, had one for ten years, used it on multiple vehicles, spent years out in the Tennessee rain, sold it to my brother (he won't sell it back!) and bought a series of hanging racks (Recon, Velorax), now I'm back on the list for a two bike Super Duty. Nothing else is equal in durability and function.


@Nurse Ben would you still opt for a 1Up if you needed more than two bike carrying capacity? I'm just curious because for me it seems that once you need to carry 3+ bikes the vertical racks make more sense. (I type this as I have another browser window tracking FedEx delivery of my LOLO rack. 😁)


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

rton20s said:


> @Nurse Ben would you still opt for a 1Up if you needed more than two bike carrying capacity? I'm just curious because for me it seems that once you need to carry 3+ bikes the vertical racks make more sense. (I type this as I have another browser window tracking FedEx delivery of my LOLO rack. )


That's why I have a 2-bike 1-Up and a 5-bike Velocirax.

The 1-Up also has fatbike spacers so it sees winter use when the Velocirax hibernates in the garage. It's aluminum so rust isn't an issue. And the 1-Up is easy to remove after each ride, because I don't want a bike rack on the back of the truck in a ski hill parking lot.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

rton20s said:


> @Nurse Ben would you still opt for a 1Up if you needed more than two bike carrying capacity? I'm just curious because for me it seems that once you need to carry 3+ bikes the vertical racks make more sense. (I type this as I have another browser window tracking FedEx delivery of my LOLO rack. ?)


I'd take a 1Up for three bikes max, then I'd go vertical, it's hard loading four bikes horizontally and they take up a huge amount of room and that's a ton of leverage on your hitch, especially with bouncing.

Racks also have contact issues, two bikes separated in a triple for off-road and long distance is ideal, same with three bikes separated on a five bike hanging rack.

I'm going to run a double on the back and a double on the front, I rarely carry more than four bikes, but I can also carry a ton of bikes in the van.

Velocirax is the best deal going and they are available now, but be aware that your bikes will move on a hanging rack because the suspension is active.

In terms of security and stability, 1Up is unmatched


----------



## rton20s (Aug 27, 2010)

Nurse Ben said:


> Velocirax is the best deal going and they are available now, but be aware that your bikes will move on a hanging rack because the suspension is active.


I looked at the Velocirax (and every other vertical rack) when I was shopping. In the end, I chose the LOLO as it seemed to be the most versatile in what it could carry. Because they support the bike by the bars and back tire, it seems that movement on the rack is minimized. The fact that they are made in the US by mountain bikers is just an added bonus. There was a wait, but nothing really beyond what they have listed on their site.

My biggest frustration has been planning my life around FedEx telling me for two days in a row that my signature required rack was out for delivery and then updating at 5:00pm that it was "pending." Who knows, hopefully today will be third times the charm and the rack will get delivered.


----------

